# YFW you see Null after Kiwifarms shuts down



## 2021Murder (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Chicken Lo Mein (May 29, 2020)




----------



## epigenes (May 29, 2020)

he'll ban me irl if I break the rules by posting a reaction image with no accompanying text


----------



## trashbat (May 29, 2020)




----------



## DumbDude42 (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Gunt Nut (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Neko GF (May 29, 2020)

Society will probably collapse by then.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Twinkletard (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Kaede Did Nothing Wrong (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Chonburi Flaps (May 29, 2020)




----------



## nohull (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Deadwaste (May 29, 2020)

and nothing of value was lost


----------



## J A N D E K (May 29, 2020)




----------



## TV's Adam West (May 29, 2020)




----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (May 29, 2020)

shutting down the site will do nothing but hurt null.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (May 29, 2020)




----------



## A Welsh Cake (May 29, 2020)

Null on the right, me on the left.


----------



## Officer Eradicate (May 29, 2020)




----------



## epigenes (May 29, 2020)

After today's stream?
"You dropped this, King."


----------



## Cheese-Loving Citizen (May 29, 2020)




----------



## The Wichita Lion (May 29, 2020)




----------



## karz (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Imperialist #348 (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Jonah Hill poster (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Fougaro (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Crustyguy (May 29, 2020)

Oh my gawd!


----------



## Big Nasty (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Bland Crumbs (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Karl der Grosse (May 29, 2020)

I'd like to think we'd give each other a slight nod and just the merest hint of a smile.


----------



## Christ Cried (May 29, 2020)




----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (May 29, 2020)




----------



## HumanHive (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Fascist Ferret (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 29, 2020)

google: kiwifarms new site

Like all the others.


----------



## DecimatedFerret (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Cryonic Haunted Bullets (May 29, 2020)

hemlo lovely person


----------



## Hamsteroid (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (May 29, 2020)

My avatar.


----------



## Pissmaster (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (May 29, 2020)




----------



## ProgKing of the North (May 29, 2020)

I saw null at a grocery store in Pensacola yesterday. I told him how cool it was to meet him in person, but I didn’t want to be a douche and bother him and ask him for photos or anything.
He said, “Oh, like you’re doing now?”
I was taken aback, and all I could say was “Huh?” but he kept cutting me off and going “huh? huh? huh?” and closing his hand shut in front of my face. I walked away and continued with my shopping, and I heard him chuckle as I walked off. When I came to pay for my stuff up front I saw him trying to walk out the doors with like fifteen Milky Ways in his hands without paying.
The girl at the counter was very nice about it and professional, and was like “Sir, you need to pay for those first.” At first he kept pretending to be tired and not hear her, but eventually turned back around and brought them to the counter.
When she took one of the bars and started scanning it multiple times, he stopped her and told her to scan them each individually “to prevent any electrical infetterence,” and then turned around and winked at me. I don’t even think that’s a word. After she scanned each bar and put them in a bag and started to say the price, he kept interrupting her by yawning really loudly.

Then we had sex behind the store dumpster and he gave me herpes


----------



## Clown Baby (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Fougaro (May 29, 2020)




----------



## sifareh592 (May 29, 2020)




----------



## JoyQ (May 29, 2020)




----------



## SIGSEGV (May 29, 2020)

"Why yes, I did have an account on Kiwi Farms. How could you tell?"


----------



## Rob_Mercury (May 29, 2020)

(shitty) edit


----------



## Ligoskj (May 29, 2020)

_

_


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Tragi-Chan (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Pineapple Fox (May 30, 2020)




----------



## אΩ+1 (May 30, 2020)

Kept me waiting, huh?


----------



## Not a local (May 30, 2020)




----------



## TiggerNits (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Peru oso donas (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Overcast (May 31, 2020)




----------



## MarineTrainedTard (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Fibonacci (May 31, 2020)




----------



## LazloChalos (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Absurdity (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Pina Colada (May 31, 2020)




----------



## ScamL Likely (May 31, 2020)

See you, space jewnnie.


----------



## Vlinny-kun (May 31, 2020)

Followed by this...


----------



## TiggerNits (May 31, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Sexual Chocolate (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Karl der Grosse (May 31, 2020)

A wink and a hat-tip followed by a quick rogering behind an eastern european bus station


----------



## Pygmy Giraffe (May 31, 2020)

A post-KF null will be just fine. Worst case scenario, he claims the right of return.


----------



## BigDickButKis (May 31, 2020)




----------



## emo goff (May 31, 2020)

mfw all the shitpost flashbacks come over me
all those misspent hours laughing at autists


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Spamy the Bot (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Curt Sibling (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Sundae (Jun 6, 2020)

Followed up with "God speed you beautiful bastid."


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Jun 6, 2020)




----------

